# How many do you think she will have! more pics added 1-23-08



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought Ginger would kid on or around MArch 16. But it turns out I had bred her twice so I don't know if she is due Mid - Late Feb or around March 16. What do you think?

Here are some pictures from today -


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she will have twins or trips but could not tell you when - cause, well, I didn't even know when my own was goin gto go - LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm thinking twins or triplets too and my girls who are due late Feb are uddering up already. Does she have any udder? Heck, Hera has a nice udder going for early March. She looks great!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She does have a slight udder, but you can only really feel it, you can't tell much by looking because she is so furry! I am thinking Twins or Triplets too. Pray for does!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We will definitely pray for doelings! I sure hope we get lots of does too!!!  I had to feel for Daisy's udder to even know there was one there and she's due 2-3. We clipped for birthing haircuts and now you can definitely see it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah the dreaded birthing cuts. I have those to look forward too  I'll pray that you get oodles of doelings!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just twins and I wouldnt know about the when. She could easily hold out till mid March.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say twins  HOpe she has does for you!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She has a really funny coat. It is almost shedding and is really washed out. What do you guys think is causing it?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Blessing was like that last year. When is her b-day? Blessing was just a fuzz ball and clipped out nice in the spring (though the actually clipping was tough with that thick hair). She looked good and this year is not like that. I think its just an age and winter thing. Some just wind up fuzzy.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a couple does like that, some just get fuzzier coats than others.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll say twins arriving in Early March.....2 doelings, or 1 of each!! She looks to have the udder of a first freshener, is she? The fuzz is may be because she's young, my little nigi buck has the same "fuzziness"


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah she is a ff I can't wait to see her udder!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is definately a very pretty girl, almost a cinnamon color, I bet she brushes out to be gorgeous in the spring. Can't wait to see the color of her babies.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Liz! She is a total sweetheart. She is also the one who lost alot of muscle mass in her left front leg.

Here is Copper, the buck she was bred to. Of course this is his baby pic =P









Here is Ginger pre-clipped this summer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You should definately get some pretty colored kids from them!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Pretty colored kids are bound to be born when you breed those two!I would say she could easily hold out till march.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ginger had a littl white discharge for the first time today. I clipped her udder and you can see it is getting a bit bigger. She did not cooperate so I couldn't clip the inside of her back legs.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Still say twins and they're gonna come the beginning of March....aw what a cute little udder, looks like Angels and she's due the end of February.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Only on the GS do we say "cute little udder" lol. I agree it is cute haha!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep I agree, twins, and sometime in March. Maybe mid-March. Yay, that is so exciting Chelsey!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Her mother and Maternal aunt both had quads their ff. Her sire is one of 5, his mom is Ginger's aunt. So she could have anything. It even looks like her tummy got bugger overnight lol. 

Katherine, when is your first doe due?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, that is a good question.. lol!
I may have one doe that could kid on Feb. 6 (well, actually, she is my brother's.. but still my baby too!). I really didn't think she settled that first time, but maybe she did... she is looking HUGE now. Her second possible date would be late March and I really don't think she will wait that long.
The next due date after the Feb. 6 is March 20th. After that I have several due dates until April 11th.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You'll be busy with babies lol. I can't wait till mine kid! But I am also kinda nervous!


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey, if there's a chance Ginger could deliver in late Feb I would watch for that. The fact you're seeing a discharge might be a tipoff. My does tend not to discharge until right before labor but many do produce that light white discharge up to a month before kidding.
It could mean nothing, but I would take that into consideration.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I will bust out the baby monitor in mid feb. Oh the fun


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be doing the same with Mia. She was bred to be due on May 5th. then a couple weeks later I saw a discharge or something and she could be due on may 26th! Lovely, just lovely :hair:


----------

